# welche AIO  für 5800x (240 oder 360) für DARK BASE 700



## NetzNinja (5. Januar 2021)

Moin Zusammen, 

mittlerweile habe ich mich komplett zerlesen und weiß nicht mehr richtig weiter.  Sehr gerne möchte ich mir von euch frische Ideen und Meinung einholen.  

Ich habe mir ein Dark Base 700 von bequiet bestellt und bin nun unschlüssig welche AIO ich mir für die CPU (5800x) holen soll. In diversen Videos auf YT bekommt man erklärt, wie wichtig die richtige Positionierung der Pumpe / des Radiators ist. 
Teilweise wird Dir fast schon von einer *360er abgeraten*, weil man mit einer 240er mehr Spielraum für die perfekte Positionierung hat. 

Was meint Ihr? Ich hätte mich eigentlich für eine *Corsair iCUE H150i RGB PRO XT 360mm* (hier ließt man von schlechten Lüftern in der Neuauflage der Produktreihe) oder eine *NZXT Kraken X73* (hier ließt man im Forum von einer grottigen Software, welche die neuen Ryzens nicht richtig erkennt) entschieden. 

Der Preis der AIO ist mir in erster Linie nicht so wichtig - mehr die geringe Lautstärke und gute Kühlleistung.

PS: Auf bunte RGB-Lüfter kann ich gerne verzichten (der Kühlkopf darf gerne etwas leuchten  )


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Januar 2021)

NetzNinja schrieb:


> oder eine *NZXT Kraken X73* (hier ließt man im Forum von einer grottigen Software, welche die neuen Ryzens nicht richtig erkennt) entschieden.


Das liegt daran, dass das Tool NZXT Cam, welches zur Steuerung der Lüfter/Pumpe der AiO erforderlich ist, bis zuletzt tatsächlich Zen 3 nicht unterstützte. Inzwischen ist das Update raus, alles läuft wie es soll. Ich arbeite mit dem Tool seit über 1,5 Jahren und kann mich nicht beklagen, egal ob ich einen AMD- oder Intel-Unterbau nutze.

In der aktuellen *Ausgabe der PCGH-Print* findest du einen aktuellen Test von zahlreichen Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen, das hilft sicher bei der Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## NetzNinja (5. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass das Tool NZXT Cam, welches zur Steuerung der Lüfter/Pumpe der AiO erforderlich ist, bis zuletzt tatsächlich Zen 3 nicht unterstützte. Inzwischen ist das Update raus, alles läuft wie es soll. Ich arbeite mit dem Tool seit über 1,5 Jahren und kann mich nicht beklagen, egal ob ich einen AMD- oder Intel-Unterbau nutze.
> 
> In der aktuellen *Ausgabe der PCGH-Print* findest du einen aktuellen Test von zahlreichen Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen, das hilft sicher bei der Kaufentscheidung.


Hi Dave, danke für die Antwort. Kann ich die PCGH-PRint auch "digital" kaufen?


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das die Kombi von AIO und DB700 sich etwas negativ auf den Airflow im Case auswirken könnte. Einen potenten Lukü fände ich im BQ sinnvoller.
Gruß T.


----------



## manimani89 (5. Januar 2021)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das die Kombi von AIO und DB700 sich etwas negativ auf den Airflow im Case auswirken könnte. Einen potenten Lukü fände ich im BQ sinnvoller.
> Gruß T.


die aio hat auch lüfter das ist dir schon klar oder?


----------



## psalm64 (5. Januar 2021)

Ich stand vor einer ähnlichen Fragestellung die Tage (5800X, aber anderes Gehäuse). Ich habe aber auch ein DB700 hier stehen (das ich die Tage ersetze). Aufgrund des recht geschlossenen Deckels würde ich Dir empfehlen, wenn eine AiO, dann in die Front. Die Schläuche müssen am Radiator dann unten sein.
Um den Deckel des Netzteilabteils nicht öffnen zu müssen würde ich an Deiner Stelle dann auf eine 360er verzichten und eine 280er nehmen.
Ich stand vor der Frage:
Leise und günstig aber ohne RGB: Artic Liquid Freezer II
oder
Leise und teuer, dafür mit blingbling: NZXT Z63
Alle Test die ich gefunden habe, waren von beiden AiOs begeistert (außer dem Preis bei der NZXT). Aber man kann ja auch die NZXT X63 nehmen, die ist ja ok vom Preis her:





						Produktvergleich Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280, NZXT Kraken X63 Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 (ACFRE00066A), NZXT Kraken X63 (RL-KRX63-01)




					geizhals.de
				



Nachdem was ich so gesehen habe, ist das nur eine Frage des Preises, der Optik und Garantie. Vom Geräusch und der Kühlung her tun die beiden sich wohl nicht so viel.


----------



## Schori (5. Januar 2021)

NetzNinja schrieb:


> Hi Dave, danke für die Antwort. Kann ich die PCGH-PRint auch "digital" kaufen?


Jup geht HIER


----------



## purzelpaule (5. Januar 2021)

Ich nutze ne Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240, die hat wie alle Freezer II so ziemlich die beste Leistung bei gleichzeitiger (nicht vorhandener) Lautheit. Gibt am Markt eigentlich sonst nur leise oder leistungsstark.... (nicht umsonst in der Kategorie Empfehlung auf PCGH die Nummer 1)… und kann ich nur bestätigen.... sie ist praktisch unhörbar....


----------



## NetzNinja (5. Januar 2021)

danke für eure antworten!


----------

